# May Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to choose yor favorites and cast a few votes!
Good luck to everyone, I love all the pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's that time to pick your Favorites in the May Photo Contest!

Look through the entries, make all your selections-you can vote for more than one entry, then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 12 Votes in so far..........

Look through all the Great entries and make your selections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet???????

15 votes in so far.

Look through the entries and make your selections before the Poll closes this Sunday-5/27/18.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure you get your vote in by this coming Sunday May 27th!!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Did you cast your vote yet??? Voting ends the 27th!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

18 members have voted. Please vote soon, the poll closes on Sunday May 27 at 6:37PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

up to 20 votes. Please vote soon, the poll closes on Sunday May 27 at 6:37PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

22 Votes in........ look through the entries, make your selections, it's multiple choice, you can vote as many entries as you want. Mark them all, then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Get your vote in by this Sunday May 27th!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

26 votes are in. Please vote before the poll closes on 05-27-2018 at 06:37 PM.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted.*

I voted!:laugh:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Keep voting folks, still a few days left!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Gosh..so many great pictures!!! I think it needs to be the dog of the day. 365 pictures of dogs...then everyone will be on the calendar


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Votes in..........

Look through the entries and pick your favorites, you can vote for as many as you want. 

Be sure to make all your selections then select Vote Now. 

Voting ends Sunday 5/27/18


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Only a few more days. Don't forget to cast your vote


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's multiple choice so choose all your favorites and vote before the poll closes on Sunday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sunday May 27th is the last day you can cast your Vote in the May Photo Contest Voting Poll. 

Only 32 members have voted so far.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Be sure to get your vote in by Sunday!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Have you already voted?? Choose you favorites by Sunday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a couple of days to go, be sure to get your vote in by Sunday!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

33 members have voted. Take a minute and cast your vote, the poll closes on 05-27-2018 at 06:37 PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still only 33 votes in..........

Voting ends Sunday May 27 @ 6:37 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

34 Votes in........

Voting poll closes Sunday May 27th @ 6:37 PM EST.

Look through the entries , it's multiple choice-vote for as many entries as you want, then select Vote Now!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Still time to select your favourite photo/s, voting ends Sunday May 27 @ 6:37 PM EST!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Still time to select your favourite photo/s, voting ends Sunday May 27 @ 6:37 PM EST!



One more day!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know the contest is closed now and Sir Moose is a Great Pyrenees, not a golden, but I LOVE this picture of him and wanted to show it off. It was his "Halloween costume" from a couple of years ago--a "fisther-dog".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted? 

The Voting poll closes tomorrow-Sunday 5/27/18 @ 6:37 PM EST. 



> May Voting Poll
> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Goldens and Hats'.
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like by selecting all the photos you like then click 'Vote Now'.
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll for the May Photo Contest closes today at 6:37 PM EST.

Be sure to cast your vote before it does. It's multiple choice, look through the entries, make your selections then select VOTE NOW.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

38 members have voted. The poll closes today at *06:37 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to join the 39 members that have voted. Vote before the poll closes today at *06:37 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to LJack, your photo won and you get to choose the theme for next month!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations LJack! That picture always puts a big smile on my face  Such a cutie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations LJack!

All the entries were fantastic as always!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations LJack !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats!!*

Congratulations, LJack!:wink2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for sharing their pics and 
Congrats to LJack! 
Watch for the June contest coming soon.


----------

